# Two Imprinted Alpine Cross Wethers Wanting New Packing Buddy



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

I have two Alpine cross bucklings (to be wethered at three weeks) that need a new home. These guys are going to keep their horns. They are 25% Alpine (and leggy!) 25% Sable and 50% Oberhasli. They are in the process of being imprinted for pack-work. They are curious and full of life. These two are twin brothers and were born 7/18/13. They will be available for pick-up after they are wethered. In the mean time you are welcome to come and meet these charming brothers. We are asking $150 each or $250 for the both of them. Our herd is CAE/CL negative. Check out our website at: http://onioncreekoberhaslis.weebly.com/

Located in North-Eastern Washington.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats to young to be castrated. You might wanna sell em as is and let the buyer choose when.


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes I agree. I just had a wether die last Fri. he had gotten castrated early like this by people who sold all their wethers for meat, he was a Nubian Tog cross and big. I did not know this either or would not of bought him, as just getting into his prime 3 yr. He got blocked with stones, and I am very careful what I feed to prevent this. 
The vet did a reroute surgery that we thought would keep him going. Long story short he could not pack, had complications, ended up living as company for his twin sister, until he died.
I will never put another goat through that surgery, and now I am holding off to castrate this new buck I just got until he is 5 months old.

So for the sake of your boys, I would do as Dave suggested, sell them as is, let the buyer, like I am, decide when they want to castrate them.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep, my vet told me to wait until they were "well into puberty." They were 7 months old. Meat goats are not kept to live out their natural lives. We are finding that early castration leads to lots of urinary problems when they live beyond the age that meat goats live.


----------



## imported_Curtis_King (Apr 11, 2013)

Sold to Curtis King 8-8-2013. Long Live The Pack Goat.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Curtis_King said:


> Sold to Curtis King 8-8-2013. Long Live The Pack Goat.


Congrats! It is a lot of fun raising kids.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice looking boys, grats Curtis!  Let me know if you need any help building em a shelter or anything for that matter. We need to get together and do a fishing trip! I need someone to distract Legion so I can fish without him trying to "help" me. hehe


----------

